# Soup/Gout



## Danny56 (Aug 22, 2007)

*Hi i am trying to change my Diet to "control" my Gout Attacks and i do Like Soup  what are some Good Soups that i can eat  that will help in that effort thanks!*


----------



## CharlieD (Aug 22, 2007)

any soup is fine, as long as it doesn't have organ meats or too much of read meat, oh yeah, do not use dry red wine instead of water. The old theory is no red meat, no red wine, no organ meat. 

Having said that, I do not eat or drink any of the above, I still have gout problem.


----------



## Uncle Bob (Aug 22, 2007)

Hey Danny...Welcome to DC!!



Have you considered talking with your family physician and/or a registered dietician about your condition??  Also, a personal journal of what triggered an episode may prove helpful. Gout can be complex for some people. Very simple for others. Anyway, Welcome again to DC. Visit often!!!


Have Fun & Enjoy!!


----------

